# Realtek Audio Driver Problem.



## lifelike27 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've recently noticed that my audio drivers are not functioning as they used to before and cause my computer to restart by changing the volume control.
I'm using an Acer Veriton 1000, recently formatted and updated with recent drivers and did not have a problem then. I'm using the HIgh Definition Audio Driver Package - KB88811 and Realtek High Definition Audio Drivers (as per add/remove program tool).
I'm able to open the master volume control, but when i try to change the volume level the computer automatically switches off and restarts. After I log in i get the windows prompt 'windows has encountered a problem' and when i send the error report my internet browser opens to tell me that the cause was a blue screen error though it wasn't an actual blue screen error. I have uninstalled most of the recent programs (including windows XP SP3) yet i still get this problem.
Note: I use Realtek AC'97 Audio interface as well

For any more system information required for anyone to help me,please feel free to ask.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

You say you use a Driver package and the Realtek Audio Drivers. I think you should uninstall the Driver package and see if it works. I think the drivers might be clashing.


----------



## lifelike27 (Feb 15, 2009)

OKay, i uninstalled it and tried reinstalling Realtek Audio Drivers but now i get a pop-up ballon saying 'new hardware found' and 'PCI device found' and the small sound panel isn't there anymore. =\


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

You are meant to see that, just follow the wizard the popup shows.


----------



## lifelike27 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I clicked it and it said that it couldn't find any drivers for it.
Anyway, I had been having other problems with my pc so decided to re-format it again and reinstalled everything and its now working in mint condition.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok fine, but I was going to say that you could go to device manager and right clicked on your audio hardware, click on upgrade drivers and locate the drivers you need to install. Anyway, atleast it works!

Regards,

Jeremy


----------



## lifelike27 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, i tried that too, thats why i resulted in using an online forum to help me. (My first time using a forum for tech help lol)


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Ahh ok  Anyway atleast it works now


----------

